# Not sure if he is still interested



## Orangeeyecrayon (Jan 3, 2010)

So i posted a thread about needing an outfit for a second date. Well the second date has to be reschedualed because my date doesnt get off of work till 7 am on wensday and has to be back by 7 am on thursday.

When he told me this i was not sure if he was trying to blow me off or not so i just told him that it was okay and that if he was intrested in going out some other time to let me know. He imediately told me that he definately wants to go out again but has to see what his work schedual is (he is on a rotating scheduale and he is a cop so he finds out his schedual for the next week a few days before).

Im confused because he keeps saying he really wants to take me on another date, but whenever i try to semi finalize plans he has an excuse. Mostly not knowing what his schedual will be. I have never dated a cop so i do not know if this is how things really are or if he is just unsure about wanting a date. I had asked him about the 12th since he will be back by than and will most likely have off after working so many days in a row and he said "ill have to see what my schedual is and i dont really like planing things that far in advanced"

So i decided to not contact him for a bit and see if he contacts me about the date, and than maybe call him in a week or so when he is back in the area and off from work.

Does that make sense, or would i be best to just forget about him completely? Plus the part about not making a plan a week in advanced seemed a bit like he may not be intrested in me, and will only ask me on the date if he doesnt find something better to do.

Am i just reading to far into this or should i just move on?


----------



## Dragonfly (Jan 4, 2010)

Having been in the military, and worked in a few hospitals, I can tell you that some occupations do work a lot of shift work, and start at odd hours of the day/night.

I would assume that cops also have crazy shifts.

It does sound like he wants to see you again. But he wants to make sure he has a day or two off, and he has had adequate sleep.

My advice is to wait until you hear from him again. If a week has gone by and you haven't heard from him, call him again and set something up. If he can't commit at that time, then I would let it go.


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Jan 4, 2010)

As usual Dragonfly has given great advice!!


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 4, 2010)

I agree with Caro. I think you should leave it to him, if he wants to meet up that badly, then he will contact you.

I'm in a similar situation myself - an ex contacted me to meet up for coffee. He keeps emailing, and saying he wants to, and sending these longwinded nostalgic messages, but hasn't suggested a date or a time as of yet. If he really wants to meet up, he has to contact me with those details, not just talk about it! I reckon it's the same with your guy!

best of luck, hopefully he'll get organised soon!


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Jan 6, 2010)

Still havent heard from him :S

i know he is busy and all but i kinda get the feeling he has lost intrest if he has not even made an attempt to contact me


----------



## Lucy (Jan 6, 2010)

he may still be busy, or you should just forget him. if it was me, i'd forget him. he had a few chances and didn't close in, you've got better things to do with your time than sit around waiting to see if he decides if he wants to see you or not.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Jan 7, 2010)

I know he told me he would not be back in the area untill the 10th, but he had been texting me a lot until sunday and i have not heard from him since than

he may of been off till monday or something, but idk even if he had work i feel like if he was truley intrested he would still of texted me or something in the past few days just to say hi or something.

i am home sick currently which makes this more frustrating, but i decided i shall not wait around for him. If i hear from him great, if not his loss.


----------



## Dalylah (Jan 7, 2010)

I would stop torturing yourself over him. That way if he contacts you, it's a nice surprise and if not you have already set your mind on other things. He could be busy, sick, married... really any number of things.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Jan 7, 2010)

Great now i am going to worry that he could be married!

i am not worried about it so much, i am pretty confident he will. its just currently i am home sick so i dont have my friends to take my mind off of stuff


----------



## sooperficial (Jan 7, 2010)

My advice is to throw him in the gutter and go get another! I went through a smillar situation a few years ago and one of my gf's gave me the best advice.

NO MAN is EVER too busy to make time for a woman that he is sincerly interested in! I mean seriously I'm sure even the president has time to have a nice moment with his lady.

This guy needs to get it together if he wants to see you again. When you meet someone who is totally right for you, you won't have to worry about stuff like this because everything will happen very naturally.

Remember you are an amazing woman and you DESERVE to be treated the way you want to be treated!


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Jan 7, 2010)

I totaly agree.

Which is why i hate those stupid things guys do like "the three day rule" and blah blah blah. if you like me tell me.


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Jan 8, 2010)

OK, I'm going to be in the minority here...I think you should shoot him one more text. Either he will respond, which will be good or he won't. If he doesn't then move on, you gave it your best shot. Men are peculiar and full of self doubts (except for the a**es) so give him one more chance...


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Jan 13, 2010)

Just an update for those who want to know. he never contacted me, i texted him but never heard back from him. so he is not worth my time. I would rather find someone who will make an effort and actually do what they say they are going to do


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm sorry orange, I think you did the right thing though, he sounds like a d**k and you deserve better


----------



## Lucy (Jan 13, 2010)

100% agree ^^


----------



## Bec688 (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm with the others. Losers like that aren't worth your time!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear that he disappeared.

The other girls are right - he is a turd and he lost out.


----------

